# [US NR] 3BLD 27.15 single (Noah Arthurs)



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;CvzW5KDh87E]http://youtu.be/CvzW5KDh87E[/video]

The dry spell is over.

Also got NAR mean of 31.57.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 31, 2015)

noice


----------



## JK (Aug 31, 2015)

nice average. go for sub 30!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2015)

JK said:


> nice average. go for sub 30!



I'm already trying my best over here!


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 31, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...fastest_wca_3x3_blindfolded/cu2vcle?context=3


...close


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...fastest_wca_3x3_blindfolded/cu2vcle?context=3
> 
> 
> ...close



Hah! I did think of that after the solve. Just needed to be 0.09 faster.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 31, 2015)

Whoa, GJ, Noah!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 31, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice! NAR single soon?


----------



## Hari (Aug 31, 2015)

Cool solve! Reconstruction please?


----------



## pjk (Aug 31, 2015)

Well done, congrats Noah!


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Hah! I did think of that after the solve. Just needed to be 0.09 faster.


You can see me sneering at the end of the video. I am such a bad person.

GJ, I'm sure you'll get back into top10 soon


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2015)

porkynator said:


> You can see me sneering at the end of the video. I am such a bad person.
> 
> GJ, I'm sure you'll get back into top10 soon



I like to think that I'm top ten where it counts


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 4, 2015)

Hari said:


> Cool solve! Reconstruction please?



Scramble: B2 F2 D F2 R2 U R B D L2 F2 D L' U' B' L U2 R' Fw' Uw2 (6'/12)

Orient: y2 z

Corner Memo: TI SQ CP + normal twist FDL = TIe the SQuare CoP NORMALly

Edge Memo: VT DW JH LA BG CL = VeTDoW JHLA BoGCooL

Edge Execution (49):

R2 : U' M2 U , R (9)
u' M u2 M u' (5)
z' U' : R , U' M U (9)
U' L' U , M2 (8)
y' U : R2 , U M' U' (9)
U' L' : U' M' U2 M U' (9)

Corner Execution (39):
L' , U R' U' (8)
R2 : D2 , R U2 R' (9)
U2 , R' D' R (8)
x U' R' U R U' R' U L2 U' R U R' U' R U r2 (14)

Movecount: 88
Memo: ~10.5
Execution: ~16.5 (5.33 TPS, 1.65 seconds per alg)
Edge Execution: ~10 (4.9 TPS, 1.66 seconds per alg)
Corner Execution: ~6.5 (6 TPS, 1.63 seconds per alg)


----------

